# Backing Up and Restoring Homescreens, Etc.



## DanAgain (Mar 10, 2012)

Is there a safe way to backup and restore homescreen configurations, etc, when flashing ROM's? I've used TiBu to backup apps AND system settings, but I've heard that this is not ideal and I believe it's caused problems for me when install a new ROM. I've moved away from this and now only backup/restore user apps, but it's a real pain in the butt to reconfigure my home screens and such. Is there a good way to avoid this?


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

U can do it with launchers. Ie Apex or Nova Launcher (these are Android 4.0 Launchers only).


----------



## DanAgain (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey...yeah, I saw that. I actually created backups of Nova on my phone and tablet, but I have another question. I use Desktop Visualizer to create custom icons for my applications. Will these be restored upon backup as well?


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Im not sure, but I think yes, they will also be back uped.


----------

